# Outback 18rs



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

18rs

Ok, I can't get the link to work. But it looks like a very condensed model is available according to Keystone's site.

On edit - I got it to work for you but the images posted later are the same thing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12252


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers has a few pictures of the 18rs from the Denver RV show.
Here is the link to his post on it.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13346


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

No Bunks, just a Queen slide out?

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

This model is for newlyweds only


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

California Jim Today, 12:51 PM Post #4



> Outbackers Contributor
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 2265
> ...


Jim,

Speechless?

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL









Sometimes a picture is worth 1000 words


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I like the idea of a smaller Outback but would prefer the bunks. Elderly couples would like the extra shelf and desk space but probably wouldn't want the pull out queen bed (no walk around).


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

At least OUTBACK is finally making something a FORD can pull...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> At least OUTBACK is finally making something a FORD can pull...


HA


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

California Jim said:


>


I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Virginia Creeper said:


> I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.


Why? I do it at home all the time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.


Why? I do it at home all the time.








[/quote]
LOL! So do I, even with a perfectly good dining room table 12 feet away


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.


Why? I do it at home all the time.








[/quote]
LOL! So do I, even with a perfectly good dining room table 12 feet away








[/quote]

Why do you think they invented TV trays!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.


Why? I do it at home all the time.








[/quote]
LOL! So do I, even with a perfectly good dining room table 12 feet away








[/quote]

Why do you think they invented TV trays!!!!!








[/quote]
Got two of those...easier to just use the coffee table, don't have to fold it up and put it away









don'tcha love where this topic has gone to? lol


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Virginia Creeper said:


>


I think I would get tired of eating on the couch.
[/quote]

The pictures posted from the Denver RV show have a free-standing table between the sofa and the bench - so you can eat at a table, but have to move it to have easy access to the bed.







Certainly seems to be best suited for one or two people - would make a good starter trailer, especially for someone who has a little smaller tow vehicle.


----------

